# Ruger Lcp Range Report



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

just got back from the range and put 13 clips or 78 rounds thru it
no failures to feed or eject- except the last round...
my hand got really REALLY sore and i limp wristed it
very satisfied


----------



## JohnnyFlake (Jan 30, 2008)

hideit said:


> just got back from the range and put 13 clips or 78 rounds thru it
> no failures to feed or eject- except the last round...
> my hand got really REALLY sore and i limp wristed it
> very satisfied


What type of ammo were you using. A full description please!


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

remington 88 grain jhp and
rmemington 95 grain fmj


----------



## Crestliner (May 10, 2008)

*Lcp*

Hopefully this will be the next pistol I buy. However, here in MA, it has to be approved for sale by our super left wing liberal AG. :smt076 Consequently, it's not on the "Mass Compliant" list as yet! Doubt it will ever make it too. :smt022


----------



## USAFgsm (Dec 18, 2006)

You are very satisfied with a gun that makes your hand really REALLY sore? I mean I know 78 rounds at a time through something that small probably isn't exactly comfortable, but it sounds like you were in some pain.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

hideit said:


> just got back from the range and put 13 clips or 78 rounds thru it
> no failures to feed or eject- except the last round...
> my hand got really REALLY sore and i limp wristed it
> very satisfied


+1 on the sore hand...ran approx. 50-60 rds through mine and said "That's enough". Shoots really accurate for the range it's made for though (defensive <10yds). Love the gun, very easily hides in a pocket holster. :smt023


----------

